# Whole Hog Sausage



## WadeFisher (Sep 26, 2013)

I have friends that want me to do a whole hog into sausage.

To work out how much I would need to charge I need to know how much meat I can get from a carcass totally de-boned and all put into sausage. As a ratio to hanging carcass weight.

Does anyone have a good number to use so I can figure my costs ahead of time.

Thanks.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I figure about 40% to 45% of live weight is meat bone out.

That is about 60% to 65% of hanging weight.

Example: A ~600 lb live weight sow hangs around 430 gives us almost enough with some leaf lard from other pigs for one batch of hot dogs which is 300 lbs - something we do a lot of.

Note that this _will_ vary with the pig so don't pencil too hard. Depends on fat and body shape. Our numbers are from Yorkshire shaped pigs on pasture. A skinny sow or one that hasn't bagged down will yield low.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this your hog you are butchering or are you butchering their hog for them? 

If its their hog I would just do it for a predetermined flat fee. 

If its yours I would still consider just doing it for a flat fee. Obviously a higher price in this instance. If you know the appx live weight you should be able to figure about what you have put into the animal cost wise. 

The reason I suggest this is so both parties know the deal beforehand therefore there won't be any hard feelings. 





It sure would be hard to throw good chops in the sausage bucket but that's just my two cents


----------



## WadeFisher (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a lot of friends and family that don't want to put a 1/2 in the freezer but they all seem to say 'if you make sausage I'll take 10 or 20 pounds'. And that is not an unusual custom in this area of PA for someone to announce they are killing a pig or 2 for 'whole hog sausage' in the fall.
So if you are spitting it between 10+ people, better off to just set the price and stick to it.


----------



## WadeFisher (Sep 26, 2013)

Appalachia said:


> It sure would be hard to throw good chops in the sausage bucket but that's just my two cents


That is part of the allure to whole hog sausage. Folks swear it is the best and are willing to pay more for it.

I did the same with a beef this spring. Put the whole beef into burger. BEST burgers ever.


----------

